# Nightmares Fear Factory - link to reverse pictures



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

I was just pointed to a bunch of pictures of patrons, not the haunts, at a place in Western New York.

Sometimes I think what we do is too much fun.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/scared-bros-at-a-haunted-house

example:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh my gosh, thank you for that. Jaybo and I just laughed ourselves hoarse. Awesome!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That was so funny!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

lmao!!!!! loved it.


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

That is awsome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Too funny. A new perspective on the game camera.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ha, Ha! What a bunch of sissies! I wish I could see what was causing all the faces! I LOVE TO SCARE PEOPLE!!! (I think it's a sickness...)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking that forming a conga line must be a requirement of going through a haunt:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm thinking that forming a conga line must be a requirement of going through a haunt:googly:


:jol: You are hilarious! I thought there was a sign that said, "Pose like your favorite boy band" as you entered the door. Seriously, most of those guys have really good hair!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are so funny. I was looking at them for about an hour last night, laughing my butt off. goneferal has a link on her blog of those pictures, and some video. It seems the room is all dark, so that is why people are huddled in groups, till what ever the fright is lights up the room. I'm dying to know what the fright is. I bet in our imaginations we all have a different idea of what it is.

Here's goneferals link to see some more...
pic0083 | Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3367/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@601f049562

I bet alot of the guys in these photos are taking crap from their friends for being so scared. Check out pic 0295, I can't bring it up. lmao


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I was told it's the front of a car that comes at the guests and stops just short of them. 

RandalB


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sloatsburgh said:


> I was just pointed to a bunch of pictures of patrons, not the haunts, at a place in Western New York.
> 
> Sometimes I think what we do is too much fun.


It's actually in Niagara Falls Canada. There are actually three or four permanent haunted houses on the Canadian side of the falls. I'll have to make a point to check them out next time I go up.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Those pictures are awesome... i can't stop laughing..!!!!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I saw these this morning and had to look at the entire set. They are completely awesome. Some of the reactions are absolutely priceless!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wasted another hour reading the captions under the pictures. Damn, they're funny.


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

This was priceless. I had a good hardy laugh over these reactions. If this isn't why we haunt I have no idea what is.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

I just got a headache in 3 minutes from laughing so hard!!!! - I read the responses... that car must really show up in a hurry at the end.... probably louder then hell also, I would imagine to garner these types of responses...

congrats.... hell of a job!


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

psyko99 said:


> It's actually in Niagara Falls Canada. There are actually three or four permanent haunted houses on the Canadian side of the falls. I'll have to make a point to check them out next time I go up.


Happily stand corrected.

I was more worried about being accused of promoting a place than accuracy.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

*Pro Scare Pics*

A Flickr stream of people getting a fright at a pro haunt. 

Gave me a laugh.


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

that just induced a series laughing fits that completely freaked out my dogs.

thank you.


----------

